# Mangrove Jack's craft series worth the extra $$$?



## jongylary (25/5/14)

hey guys,
i'm normally laying down back can and kilo brews, i have seen these mangrove jack craft series packets. they look appealing just wanted to know if its a bit of a advertising ploy to catch my eye. or is it worth the extra $$$$?

thanks in advance for the fast replies..


Regards
Jongylary.

brew well, brew happy. always drink with friends


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/5/14)

Depends on how tight you are, have a look at this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71569-mangrove-jack-craft-series-yeasts/
I like them and feel they are good value.


----------



## burrster (25/5/14)

I cannot speak for the beer kits, but the cider kits are worth it in my opinion, for ease of use. The pouch plus a kilo of dextrose, and your done. Easy. All juice ciders are better, but need more effect too! Plus you can pimp the cider kits if you really want to. The cider kits leave me time to put effort into making good beer recipes!


----------



## wynnum1 (25/5/14)

Are they selling many of these and what is the price saw reduced to $22 and at a different shop $29 .Did buy a pear cider reduced to $35 that i see on net for $31 and at the other shop $39.The pear has a flavor pouch added a day or 2 before bottling.The pear cider was a good drink may have drunk too quickly .


----------



## ian_2005 (25/5/14)

Hey Wynnum, Any Links ??

I Have made the apple cider, just using the kit instructions (Kit yeast and a kilo of Dextrose) results were good, and I would make it again, but may add something extra next time, probably next summer

I have the Nut Brown Ale and a Lager kit to make, and from memory I picked them up for $10 each, as they had just expired, so I will use a different yeast - just not sure what other things I will add

my 2c worth is to give them a try, what do you really have to loose


----------



## n87 (25/5/14)

my second brew was a belgian ale, can and kilo(of dme) and mangrove jacks belgian ale yeast.
best brew thats come out so far.
head and shulders over the amber ale i put on before that.

also, i find it bottle conditions and carbonates alot faster than the yeast on top of the can.


----------



## Grott (25/5/14)

I don't think the extra dollars make them more appealing than Coopers brews but if get them on special their certainly worth a go. I got a nut brown cheap and it was/is a top drop.
cheers


----------



## kalbarluke (25/5/14)

By the 'craft series' do you mean the ones that come in a box and are called names like 'Lord Finster', 'Robber's Gold' and 'Vicar's Remorse' ? I won three of these in a brewing comp at the local show. They come in the vacuum sealed packs, craft series yeasts (10g packs), 50g of hops for dry hopping (with a little hop sock). I'll be trying them over the next few weeks/months. I'll probably put the 'Robber's Gold' golden ale down today or tomorrow. Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/5/14)

http://mangrovejacks.com/collections/craft-series-brewery-pouch


Craft Series Brewery Pouch


----------



## damoninja (25/5/14)

I've used 4 of their yeasts now and find them all to be great. I have one if their dark ale yeasts in the fridge now I'm going to brew a pumpkin porter with.

I've heard their belgian ale yeast is simply fantastic.


----------



## gazzagahan (27/5/14)

The nut brown ale is outstanding. It was my second brew and I'm still a little dubious that I actually made it.


----------



## Slug (21/11/14)

Found this thread after searching, not sure if anyone else has used the "Robbers Gold" kit yet? I had a mate's bbq to make some beer for so splashed out on the box, but it turned out incredibly bitter. Im not sure that its supposed to be this bitter, it even leaves a "taste" in your throat. As per instructions it bubbled away for 5 days then i added the hops. Im hoping it will settle down with time but can time make that big a difference?


----------



## wereprawn (21/11/14)

Yep, time will help the bitterness settle a bit.


----------



## BrosysBrews (21/11/14)

Used it, was the deciding factor that made me jump to full extract then ultimately biab to get better control


----------



## kalbarluke (23/11/14)

wereprawn said:


> Yep, time will help the bitterness settle a bit.


+1. I found this kit to be really bitter. I found the best of those kits to be the "Great Redeemer" old ale. It said to add an extra kilo of dex but I used half dex/half dark DME. It came out really nice, lots of plummy/stone fruity tastes - rich and dark. I think the yeast had a lot to do with those tastes.


----------



## trustyrusty (11/3/16)

Slug said:


> Found this thread after searching, not sure if anyone else has used the "Robbers Gold" kit yet? I had a mate's bbq to make some beer for so splashed out on the box, but it turned out incredibly bitter. Im not sure that its supposed to be this bitter, it even leaves a "taste" in your throat. As per instructions it bubbled away for 5 days then i added the hops. Im hoping it will settle down with time but can time make that big a difference?


Hi Slug... old post but searching Robbers Gold .... I got exactly the same bitterness like medicine.. I was trying find the weight of the hops added..... I am damn sure there is toooooooooooooo much hops in this recipe... Did you find it still bitter after sometime ?


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> I am damn sure there is toooooooooooooo much hops in this recipe... Did find it still bitter after sometime ?


impossible...

The only beer Ive *EVER* come close to saying that on is War Hog.. then I had another sip and just smiled and said, "That'll do pig, That'll do"


----------



## droid (11/3/16)

Yob said:


> impossible...
> 
> The only beer Ive *EVER* come close to saying that on is War Hog.. then I had another sip and just smiled and said, "That'll do pig, That'll do"


not sure i'd be taking the advice of a junky - just sayin'


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

That photo is completely out of context 

For the record, I didn't drink any haan


----------

